
Broadcast Your Location To Friends With Google Latitude - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/04/broadcast-your-location-to-friends-with-google-latitude/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465458>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465359>

and possibly other places.

